# My father passed away today



## Jessica Rabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 14, 2007)

(((((hugs)))))

Hun, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I recall you posting about him not so long ago.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## dlewis (Aug 14, 2007)

JR I'm so sorry to hear about your father.  I will be parying for your family.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You have my condolences .


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Aug 14, 2007)

Iwill keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 14, 2007)

_*So sorry to hear about the passing of your father.*_

_*Prayer helped me deal when my dad passed.  I hope that this act will do the same for you and your family, hopefully giving you all some solace during this time of sorrow.*_


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

I am sooooo sooooo sorry honey.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  It's hard, however everthing is going to be all right.  I lost both of my parents and I, along with many others here, can pretty much understand what you are going through.  Here's a big hug and a warm shoulder for you to lean on.

Hang in there, be strong; your Mom is going to need to lean on you as well.

My Condolences - Holding you in Prayer,
January


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 14, 2007)

Keeping you and your family lifted.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## sweetcashew (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry girl. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Aalize (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your father. May he rest in peace.


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow.....  I'm so sorry.  I pray that you & your family find comfort through all of this.


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


 

HUGS to you.  I lost my father almost 2 years ago and we were VERY close.  Unfortunately I know some of what you feel.  Prayer girl, that's all I can say.  I didn't want to hear folks say "God knows best" or "when it's your time...".  Just pray and don't stop praying.  This is a difficult time girl, I ain't gonna lie.  You may feel you can't make it but GOD!!!!!  He has your back even if you don't feel like He does.  Cry, scream, do what you need to do.  I'm send  you a PM too.

I just stopped and prayed for you!!!!


----------



## DreamLife (Aug 14, 2007)

Im sorry to hear this...I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 14, 2007)

*So sorry that you have lost your father, Jessica. I pray you and your family find the courage to handle the upcoming days of decisions and the loss of your Dear One. God Bless You. May he rest in peace.*


----------



## Aveena (Aug 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news.  I will kept your family in prayer.


----------



## star (Aug 14, 2007)

Praying for and your lost. So, sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Keen (Aug 14, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## missvi (Aug 14, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## mzcris (Aug 14, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this...my prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 14, 2007)

Monilove122 said:


> HUGS to you. I lost my father almost 2 years ago and we were VERY close. Unfortunately I know some of what you feel. Prayer girl, that's all I can say. I didn't want to hear folks say "God knows best" or "when it's your time...". Just pray and don't stop praying. This is a difficult time girl, I ain't gonna lie. You may feel you can't make it but GOD!!!!! He has your back even if you don't feel like He does. Cry, scream, do what you need to do. I'm send you a PM too.
> 
> I just stopped and prayed for you!!!!


 
Ditto. I could not have said it any better. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my father 5 years ago unexpectedly and felt as Moni has said.....I was totally in control while doing all of the planning, my Mom was/is ill and I am an only child so my husband and I did everything...I was very pulled together and strong (nothing but the Lord) but after it was over and the people left I let it all out. I could smell his cologne, I would see someone walking or dressed similar as he, I would go in a store he frequented etc etc and the loss would be felt...in time, with prayer it got easier.

Trust us, this too will pass but please grieve and be there for your Mom.


----------



## Minx (Aug 14, 2007)

JR,
I am so sorry to hear about your father passing away.

My father passed when I was fourteen, so I understand.

May God be with you and your family.
You're in my prayers.


dk


----------



## strenght81 (Aug 14, 2007)

What.........I remember you mentioned that he was in the hospital and how he was going to be OK. My heart goes out to you and your family. This is so sad. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 14, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 14, 2007)

Im sorry to hear this news I am sending up a prayer for you and your family. My Condolences


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.



I'm sorry to hear this.  I pray that God grants your family the serenity that you will need in this time


----------



## PoeticJustice (Aug 14, 2007)

JR, my condolences to you and your family, especially your mom. I will keep her lifted up for continuous strength during her time of mourning


----------



## fallback (Aug 14, 2007)

JR...sorry to hear about your Dad.  Sending a prayer up for you and your family.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that.
I will keep you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## alexstin (Aug 14, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


I am so sorry. My condolences to your family.


----------



## comike (Aug 14, 2007)

God bless and comfort you and your family.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sorry.  I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## la flaca (Aug 14, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## princesslocks (Aug 14, 2007)

Please accept my deepest sympathy. 

I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 14, 2007)

The Lord is with you always! I pray that you and your family, especially your mom, will find comfort and solace in the Father. I'm sorry about your loss!!

(((((((((((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))))))))))


----------



## melodee (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear it.  Take care of yourself and Mom.


----------



## sunshinelady (Aug 14, 2007)

I am soooooo sorry to hear this.  I sent a prayer up for you.


----------



## kissey18 (Aug 14, 2007)

Earth has no sorrow; that heaven cannot heal. Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Chrissy811 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am truly sorry to hear about your loss I will definately keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 14, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family :Rose:


----------



## Xavier (Aug 14, 2007)

(((HUGS))). Sorry about your father's passing. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## thiccknlong (Aug 14, 2007)

Darlin, I hate to hear this but then, God's timing is not ours. And he is perfect. I'll say  a prayer for you tonight


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 14, 2007)

im sorry to hear about your loss. i will pray for your family. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## ladyboo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers in your time of sorrow. 

God Bless and God Keep You.

Ladyboo


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 14, 2007)

ladyboo said:


> Sorry for your loss. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers in your time of sorrow.
> 
> God Bless and God Keep You.
> 
> Ladyboo



Me too.  Q


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 15, 2007)

My condolences to your family.


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 15, 2007)

((((HUGS)))) you and your mom and your entire family is in my prayers.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Aug 15, 2007)

Dear JessicaRabbit: 

I am sorry to hear about about your father. I have prayed for you and your family.....


----------



## Honey6928215 (Aug 15, 2007)

JessicaRabbit,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  Please try and stay strong for your mother.  I can only imagine what you are going through.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 15, 2007)

(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about your father, JessicaRabbit. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  May God comfort you today and the days to come.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad. Please give my condolences to your family.


----------



## remnant (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorrry for you lady, we had prayed for your situation awhile ago but God chose to take him back home, it is hard hard hard, but your father is in the Father house and where there is: no tears no pain just peace  joy and love....to God be the glory.
I'll pray for you and your family <<<<<<hugss<<<<<<<<<


----------



## joyous (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## andreab (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh dear I am so sorry to hear the passing of your Father.  I do recall your post the other day.  Hugs Hugs.  We are here for you.


----------



## shalom (Aug 15, 2007)

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 15, 2007)

You and your family are in my prayers.  Peace be with you.


----------



## Zahrah (Aug 15, 2007)

my prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## candiel (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel right now. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 15, 2007)

JR, I did not see this before.  My heart and my prayers for you and your family.  If you ever need to talk, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## divya (Aug 15, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. I pray that the Holy Spirit comfort you all through this time.  Hold on to the Lord.


----------



## golden bronze (Aug 15, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


 

We love you, Jessica, God loves you, and your father loves you. May your family be covered by the peace of God that passes all understanding during this time. May the sweet arms of the holy spirit give you the courage to stand in the truth. Be encouraged, and be aware that if you cast your burden on Him he will carry it when you cannot.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 15, 2007)

I’m so sorry for your loss.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Jenaee (Aug 15, 2007)

Earth has no sorrow that Heaven cannot heal


----------



## saratess (Aug 15, 2007)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 15, 2007)

((((hugs))))


I am so sorry..my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your father. Praying for comfort and strength for you and your family.


----------



## Afrolinda (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MissGee (Aug 15, 2007)

I sent up a prayer for you and your family


----------



## Mom23 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Father. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## facets (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My dad died last year and I'm still reeling.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 17, 2007)

I sympathize with your pain and loss. Condolences to your family. God and Time but it is alright to mourn and weep now when the shock wears off. Tears are a language God understands. bonjour


----------



## Zeal (Aug 17, 2007)

You and your family are in my prayers.  I was there not long ago, I understand how you fell.  May God bless you and keep you.


----------



## pistachio (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about this.   Your family has my condolences.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 17, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.  I will keep both you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 17, 2007)

((HUGS)) I hope you are ok chiika. I will pray for you and your family ((hugs))


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Jessica,

I am late, but so sorry for your loss.  I can't imagine what it's like losing a parent.  I hope you will be comforted at least as much as possible for right now.


----------



## Cien (Aug 20, 2007)

Extending my deepest sympathies.....

(((Jessica)))

I'm so sorry for your loss. May God Keep You and Comfort You and Yours.....


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks ladies. It hasn't hit me yet and a few people are worried about me. I am the baby (I have an older brother) and my dad was my security blanket. Now my mom and brother keep telling me that I have to  grow up now. My grandmother (my dad's mother who didn't raise him) terrorized me all last week and kept making me cry. I'm juxt in my own little world right now.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 21, 2007)

I extend my condolences. I pray for you and your family through this time.


----------



## upandcoming (Aug 22, 2007)

My condolenses to you and your family. Know that you and your family are in the thoughts of people all accross the world. Also know that God is faithful, and that this is the beginning of a beautiful life for your father so celebrate his beautiful life..


----------



## bluwatersoul (Aug 22, 2007)

*I am SO late, I had no idea. You have my deepset sympathies and I pray for your familys comfort in this diffcult time. God bless you.*


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jessica I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers are with you and even though I am late as all outside...I know that you will be alright.....


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 23, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost your father.  My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Country gal (Aug 23, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.




Jessica- I am just seeing your post today. I am so sorry to hear you lost your father.


----------



## syze6 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lose! I know it has to be devastating for you and your family. My prayers are with you! I try to avoid any thread of fathers passing. I am a daddy's girl and I call my dad 'My first love" I am the only girl out of all brothers and next to the baby! I am hurting with you but You'll get through it. PM me anytime if you need to talk! *hugs and kisses*


----------



## lucy (Aug 23, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


 

I know exactly how you feel.  Same thing happened to me about 2 months ago on Father's Day. 

All I can say is keep your head up, and try to remain strong for your mom and family.  It will never be the same, but you can move on.  

Still coming to terms with it now. 

My condolences to your and your family. Keep your head up.


----------



## MissJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that.  I'll pray for your family.


----------



## zora (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  I pray that the Lord gives you and your family the strength to cope.

((Hugs))


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 24, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 24, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I don't know what to think or how to feel. I am just here. Please keep my family in your prayers, especially my mom. She is taking it VERY hard, as I would expect, yet she has not really gotten it out yet. Thanks.


 
I am so sorry Jessica.  You and your family will be in my prayers.I pray that God will comfort you and your family and give you a peace that surpass all understanding.


----------



## p31woman (Aug 24, 2007)

JR, you and your loved ones are in my prayers


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 24, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. I am praying for your family.


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 24, 2007)

You, your mom and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## baby42 (Aug 25, 2007)

MAY GOD HOLD YOUR FAMILY TOGETHER IN YOUR TIME OF NEED.ONE DAY AT TIME:heart2:


----------

